# Jackson, Wy



## molarmechanic (Jul 2, 2018)

I know this is a Utah thread but was wondering if any of y'all had ever spent any time fly fishing Jackson. My fiancé and I are heading up there in a couple weeks and I don't want to spend the money on a float trip if I can avoid it. Any advice on fishing the snake or other rivers up there?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If you want to fish the Snake, do a float trip. There are plenty of places to have a great time not floating, however. 

The Gros Ventre, the Hoback, and Flat Creek (not sure exactly when you’ll be there, know the regulations) are very close options that have entertained me in the past. You can head over into Idaho or up into Yellowstone for some other options not too far away.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PS- The Snake River Fine Spotted Cutthroat is one of the finest specimens of all finned species, in my opinion. They are simply gorgeous fish. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I worked on the Hoback for a couple years, +1 to that one. A lot of deep holes from Hoback Junction up. I'd say the float trip most outfitters do from the Jackson side to before Hoback Junction is not the greatest for flyfishing but the ones they do part way down the Snake from south of the junction are better. If you want a good time from the bank though, there are some amazing holes on the Hoback.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Snake is currently high and off color from Pacific Creek down according to reports. Depending on how many weeks you are talking that could greatly affect your choice. Only section currently being recommended is the first five miles of the tailwater. 

Definitely grab a Wyoming fishing proclamation to be safe as there are many tributaries closed until July 31st. That said, others are describing the open, world class fishing stretches I wish I had more time to explore this weekend. It seems fair to say you could spend a happy life exploring these streams with a fly rod.

Enjoy the trip!


----------



## molarmechanic (Jul 2, 2018)

Thank you all for the recommendations!


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I know Flat Creek doesn't open until the end of July but I think all of the other rivers mentioned are open now.

My favorite up there is the Gros Ventre below Slide Lake. Watch your step though, it is one of the more slippery streams I've fished. The river rock is like greased bowling balls. There are some good sized white fish in there along with the rainbows and cutthroats.

The Hoback gets fished a bit harder because of the easy highway access.

You can't have a bad trip in that part of Wyoming.

Enjoy!


----------

